# New to hedgehog central!



## SandiLynn (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi guys! My name is Sandi Lynn and I am new to hedgehog central! I am getting two hedgies in a couple weeks and am very excited! I have had chinchillas, a southern flying squirrel, etc. before so I am familiar with keeping exotic animals but I still have never owned a hedge hog and am ready for the new experience! I would greatly appreciate any advice!

Thankyou!

Sandi Lynn


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! You'll find lots of helpful info & wonderful people here. Can't wait to hear about your hedgies when you get them!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Sandi Lynn, welcome! Can't wait to see pics of your new babies. Do you have them picked out already, or names for them?

Also, one of our members, Lizard Girl, has written a book on hedgie care. Being a first time hedge-mom, I found this resource immensely helpful, and it answered a lot of questions I had. It can be found here:

http://www.hedgehogbook.webs.com/


----------



## SandiLynn (Oct 7, 2010)

hi! thankyou, I will definitely use that link...I am getting two females they are both 2 years old and both retired breeders. I am getting them from a local breeder and decided to be out of the norm and get a couple mommy hedgies rather than getting babies lol she said they are both very friendly and I am very excited! The only thing I am slightly concerned about is I know they are nocturnal and I don't want their wheel to be really loud at night because they will be in my room. But i will figure it out!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to HHC!  Congrats on the two ladies and please post some pics when they get settled in! I sell some quiet wheels if you enjoy sleeping you will love them. :lol: 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/t ... wheel.html


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

I can vouch for Larry's wheel! It is absolutely silent. We had a comfort wheel and had to find an alternative, because it was keeping 2/3 of the household awake at night. Nobody hears the CS Wheel. We wouldn't even know he was using it if it weren't for the bike odometer that my husband installed on it.

ETA: Welcome to HHC - can't wait to see pictures of your new girls!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Larry's wheels are awesome! Very quiet. And so easy to clean. And he's fast with delivery. and they are very safe. That's it, I think. :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats on your girls and welcome to HHC!


----------



## SandiLynn (Oct 7, 2010)

Larry...I really want to get one of your wheels! and i see you are from north carolina (and I am afraid you may be a duke fan but i'm not sure...Im a UNC student...maybe I shouldn't tell you that you might charge me more hahaha) but if you are close enough to me then I could probably come pick up a wheel and shipping wouldnt be necissary...do you only ship or are pick-ups okay? I am so excited! AH!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

SandiLynn said:


> Larry...I really want to get one of your wheels! and i see you are from north carolina (and I am afraid you may be a duke fan but i'm not sure...Im a UNC student...maybe I shouldn't tell you that you might charge me more hahaha) but if you are close enough to me then I could probably come pick up a wheel and shipping wouldnt be necissary...do you only ship or are pick-ups okay? I am so excited! AH!


I am a blue devil FAN  and I bleed duke blue but that will never get in the way off business! :lol: 
It's cheaper time and gas wise to just ship the wheel and they arrive in one days time.  You are getting two hogs so you will need 2 wheels. I just sent you a pm with the info to order.


----------



## SandiLynn (Oct 7, 2010)

haha ok thankyou very much!!!


----------

